# What job should I go for/interviews like buses dilemma?



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, so later on today I find out if I get offered the job interviewed for last week. It is only a 1-year contract but working for an organisation where 1-2 year contracts are the norm and most people go on to get another one when their current job runs out. The money is ok, it's fairly near where I live, and the interview went well.

Wednesday I have an interview for a position for maternity cover. Same money and hours as the first but no guarantee that it would continue after the initial 9 months. Of course it could also turn into permanent or a jobshare at that point. This too is something I think will be a good interview but unlike the first position there is only one job going rather than two so I still stand slightly less chance of getting it.

I also have the chance to interview for a job that I would have to commute into London for. I don't live all that far from the train station, and the wages are substantially better than the other two - in fact substantially better than any I've had before, but I would lose a lot of hours commuting.

I am doing an OU degree part time, the first two the pay means I would only have to pay a couple hundred towards tuition per year and then only if I did he maximum number of credits. The third I would be paying full fees but a combination of less time and more money would mean I could easily afford it though it would probably add a year or two to my degree when I have recently turned 34.

Sadly none of the jobs are engineering related in any way (my degree subject), and I am unable to even get interviews for even office work in an engineering firm despite being epically well qualified to be some sort of technical secretary - in fact when I apply for jobs like that the rejection emails normally come within hours. 

So a few important questions:

If I am offered the first job do I take it and cancel my other interviews, or do I still show up to the other ones? (bearing in mind that I'd be cancelling the Wednesday one the day before the interview).

WTF do I say to them if I do cancel? What if I end up having to apply to those places in the future and they are then pissed off with me and I don't get another chance?

Of course I may not get any of them, but a swift trawl through the job pages show that there isn't much about this week anyway.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 11, 2011)

It's tricky. I'm in the same position. I was offered and accepted a job on Friday, but had another interview yesterday (which I went to, just to see what it was like) and a telephone interview today (for a really good company). I've sent loads of e-mails and left a voice mail for the person who was arranging todays interview to which I've just had a positive response saying thanks, good news about your new job, bear us in mind if your circumstances change.

So basically, as long as you are polite and apologise, cancel them. Don't waste someones time if you have no intention of working there.

FWIW, here is what I e-mailed this morning:

Hi Paula
Yesterday I was offered and accepted a new role, so would like to cancel todays interview. Please accept my apologies if I have inconvenienced Julio and Massimo.
Thank you for the opportunity to be interviewed for this role. I wish you every success in the future.
Regards


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2011)

You don't have to accept anything immediately.  Say thank you and that you will let them know, which is exactly what they said to you.

Go to all interviews.  They are always good practice anyway, plus you might discover that they sound better than you had thought.

There is no harm whatsoever in making people aware that you are considering several offers.  It might even encourage them to offer you a bit more money than they otherwise would have done.  And people that other people want always sound better.

There is no rush.  Don't make them hassle you into giving a premature answer.  Find out all the facts before making a decision.

And remember that you are interviewing them as much as vice versa.  How are you going to decide which job to take?  What do you need to now in order to make the decision?  Ask them those questions!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 11, 2011)

Inclined to agree - as long as you do whatever you do in a professional way (i.e. not just don't turn up for an interview) then I don't see that they are going to be highly offended.  Since it would be such short notice, then perhaps phone call followed by e-mail to confirm.

I don't know how often people go on maternity leave and decide not to come back - I know the two occasions I've done a maternity leave cover job it's not led to anything permanent.  If it's the kind of organisation that is likely to have a reasonable number of vacancies in 9 months, then being experienced in their systems / culture might help you.

Will the job from yesterday's interview expect you to say yes then and there, or will it be subject to references and all that stuff (i.e. they might still change their mind)?  If it's not absolutely signed and sealed, I'd say go to the interview on Wednesday anyway.

As for the London one - have you factored in the cost of commuting?  (may be stating the obvious but there's a season ticket price calculator on national rail website.  and bear in mind that fares are only going to go up)  And the prospect of the commute in winter?  Is it the sort of train service where you stand a chance of being able to get some reading for your course done on the train each way?

Hope there's good news this week.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 11, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> As for the London one - have you factored in the cost of commuting? (may be stating the obvious but there's a season ticket price calculator on national rail website. and bear in mind that fares are only going to go up) And the prospect of the commute in winter? Is it the sort of train service where you stand a chance of being able to get some reading for your course done on the train each way?



This is a very good point.  My girlfiend recently spent 6 months communiting from Reading to London, which is a 29 minute train journey.  The cost was around £360 per month.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

Te job in London is £££s, I could easily afford the commute - the train station is under 10 mins by bicycle from my house and the station is one where I could leave it there all day safely. It would cost £4,110 a year for a season ticket, with added advantage that I would then have a season ticket to come into town with at weekends. I would have to pay for my OU courses but time constraints would probably mean that I would do less modules so I estimate this would be no more than £1,200 per year at most, including if I did a summer school.

The local jobs are both £17.5k, the London one is more like £33k with the chance that it could be more.

The train line is a direct commuter line to Euston, if I left quite early in the morning I would probably get a seat and be able to study. The trains take 44-55 mins, I could get a faster one by going into the main station but wouldn't gain any time that way. It would be plenty of time to read or study.

After tax and associated costs I think I would only be about £5k/pa better off doing the job in London, but it's a job and I don't have one.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2011)

It's not just about this job, it's also about where you go after this job.  Which job has the better future prospects?  How easy would it be to switch roles within the company or to switch companies?  What is the salary headroom?

We don't have much to go on but my gut instinct says that the London job, being for twice as much money, will be the one with the most actively competitive labour market, meaning that if you want to switch to another company in the same location it will probably be quite easy.  Commuting is hellish (I do it!) but it is worth it for the right role.

Is the London job near Euston station or would you have to take a tube?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2011)

firstly, well done
was going to mention possiblity of studying on train
is it far from euston? how much travelling in london? have you worked in london before and could you handle it then?
sounds like a well difficult decision tbh
what is important right now, money or time? obvs money but generally
is it worth maybe an extra 2/3+ hours a day and commuting hassle for the extra £££'s

unless you don't fancy the other job, then i would go for the interview and agree with Kabbes's post
all the best


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2011)

do u type fast kabbes? 
or maybe less distracted


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2011)

It's worth pointing out that my commute is now one hour longer each way than my old job was, but I get up at the same time in the morning and I get home at the same time in the evening.  Some jobs require you to actually put in more hours than others.

Plus now I get to work from home a lot (as I am theoretically doing now).  That wouldn't have happened in my old, local job.

There are a lot of things to weigh up -- it's not just a case that you are commuting more = you have less time.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> do u type fast kabbes?
> or maybe less distracted



I type fast enough to qualify for a typing pool.  My proudest moment.

And I am avoiding work, which always focuses the mind.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 11, 2011)

Do all the interviews. See what you're offered. Then decide.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

I've lived in London before and commuted from within and just outside London - it's not the commuting that is the issue, it's the loss of time. I don't mind having to get a bus/tube/hire bike form the station if needs be.

The time only really matters because of my studying. I'm not looking to take on something that will turn into a whole entire encompassing career, and there is the fact that none of them are in any way related to my degree subjects. As I said those ones seem to get rejected out of hand, though that could all change when I'm further through my course and have more recent employment experience.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, another one bites the dust from the look of it - was meant to get an email today to let me know if I go it......nothing, so I guess that's out the window.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it, seems a shame to me that you can't get a role in engineering. Have you ever considered moving up country a bit for work? Midlands has more engineering than the south afaict.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

weltweit said:


> stuff_it, seems a shame to me that you can't get a role in engineering. Have you ever considered moving up country a bit for work? Midlands has more engineering than the south afaict.


I'm in Milton Keynes, and have been looking as far north as Northampton and Banbury.

I can't really move away properly as my mum is very ill, it looks like she has had a possible relapse which could basically mean curtains by xmas. If I get one of these jobs, especially the temp ones then it gives me some breathing space to save up a little cash and see what happens.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I'm in Milton Keynes, and have been looking as far north as Northampton and Banbury.
> 
> I can't really move away properly as my mum is very ill, it looks like she has had a possible relapse which could basically mean curtains by xmas. If I get one of these jobs, especially the temp ones then it gives me some breathing space to save up a little cash and see what happens.



I am in a bit of a similar situation - stuck in the SE because my son is here. I am pretty sure I would already have a job if I were in the midlands. Oh well. Life gets complicated.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I am in a bit of a similar situation - stuck in the SE because my son is here. I am pretty sure I would already have a job if I were in the midlands. Oh well. Life gets complicated.



Really? I'm surprised that there is anywhere in the UK that has more work than London.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> Really? I'm surprised that there is anywhere in the UK that has more work than London.



It isn't the amount of work, it is the type of work. I usually work for (non defence) manufacturing companies, there are more of them in the midlands than there are in the SE.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

weltweit said:


> It isn't the amount of work, it is the type of work. I usually work for (non defence) manufacturing companies, there are more of them in the midlands than there are in the SE.


There are a fuckton round MK and Northampton though... *shrug*

Doesn't seem to be helping, like I sad they are normally the first to turn me down, even for 'secretary/administrator able to communicate with the engineering team/understanding technical drawings' type ones. Clearly having the equivalent of a first year of a BEng and having over 15 years of secretarial and admin experience is not god enough to even make the second cut.

Have had to go back to the social org admin side of it...charities, educational institutes, etc.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that about your mum, Stuff_it


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Sorry to hear that about your mum, Stuff_it


She's actually feeling better in herself until there started being more symptoms of cancers clearing. Back to her old bullying ways in fact.

She still holds the firm belief that nothing she does affects me at all, and any stress or upset on my part is down to my 'mental problems', 'imagining it' or some other sign of my alleged aspergers, bipolar and various other mental problems I am supposed to have according to her.

I'm not overly concerned about that part of it, I reckon that over the years that at least one friend or health professional would have mentioned it to me if I was acting strangely or irrationally.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm really surprised you haven't been taken on in a technical support role, given your experience and your degree subject. Are you specialising in any type of engineering (e.g. mechanical) or just keeping it general for now?

I am a chartered engineer so happy to answer any questions if I can be of assistance to you. Sounds like you'd be an asset - speaking to engineers is more difficult than one would think


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry your mum is difficult - I have one of those too.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I'm really surprised you haven't been taken on in a technical support role, given your experience and your degree subject. Are you specialising in any type of engineering (e.g. mechanical) or just keeping it general for now?
> 
> I am a chartered engineer so happy to answer any questions if I can be of assistance to you. Sounds like you'd be an asset - speaking to engineers is more difficult than one would think


I regularly speak to engineers during my volunteering at Blethchley Park (This is what I do there, demonstrate this and crib knowledge off the old boy engineers that have done the rebuild: http://www.jharper.demon.co.uk/bombe1.htm)*, and in past jobs i have had to deal with the Home Office, hospital patients from all walks of life, consultants, dodgy bastards and all sorts.

I am mainly tending towards mechanical atm, but I know quite a bit about computers and electronics- I will help myself by doing an internship towards the end of my degree as I can't now afford under the new fee structure to do a credit transfer to bricks& mortar for a final year or two. The OU BEng doesn't leave much scope for specialisation at this level (just finishing Level 1/eq to first year), bar computers/electrical and mechanical/physical.

My Original plan to try and use credit transfer to finish of at a physical uni, like I said, has gone out the window with the fee rise. I have a ton of office/admin experience, and lots of non-official mechanical and some vague electronic knowledge (i.e. never work related), and science and it's applications have always fascinated me. I was also a student nurse for two years so I have some medical knowledge as well.I have also done some academic proofreading, and am certainly no worse at statistics than many people with actual qualifications in it.

Currently I am taking advantage for the free student licence to learn AutoCAD Inventor to top up my various vector graphic skillz.

None of this actually helps when you are looking for work, it would appear that if anything it puts employers right off. The only engineering related interview I have had (in fact the only interview since January) I failed as I don't have a male hand strength to actually assemble some of the parts required for assembly of F1/Rally Car/ UAV fuel cell tanks.

Sadly with the price of everything and my rapidly diminishing savings I will have to go back to what I have direct experience of as with so many applicants for each job if you don'y have direct recent experience it just gets you filed in the bin.

It would not in fact appear that I would be an asset to anyone. Ever.Bit shit really. 

You do have to bear in mind that at least one local recent engineering graduate is now working part time in home care as he can't find work. No idea what his degree classification is though. I'd say judging so far I'll probably get a 2:1, if I could actually somehow manage to reduce my stress about family, money, future, etc I would at least stand a shot at a 1st. If I do a masters I am planning to do it in the EU as fees are far cheaper.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I am mainly tending towards mechanical atm, but I know quite a bit about computers and electronics-
> .



In all seriousness stuff_it, the IT industry is fucking screaming for people at the moment (in London anyway). Would you consider shifting your focus?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hang in there - good organisational skills are very useful for engineering. Unis often give staff discounts on fees so if there are any vacancies in academia on the admin side, it's worth looking into (try www.jobs.ac.uk).


----------



## nadia (Oct 11, 2011)

matchtech.com very good for technical engineering vacancies. What about engineering project management stuff


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Hang in there - good organisational skills are very useful for engineering. Unis often give staff discounts on fees so if there are any vacancies in academia on the admin side, it's worth looking into (try www.jobs.ac.uk).


This is the one I am waiting on....the only local to where my mum lives Uni, The OU.



nadia said:


> matchtech.com very good for technical engineering vacancies. What about engineering project management stuff


Lol, no one would let me manage anything ever, I don't have 'management experience'. 




grit said:


> In all seriousness stuff_it, the IT industry is fucking screaming for people at the moment (in London anyway). Would you consider shifting your focus?


Not only do I much prefer more solid engineering, but when I asked in tech about going into IT I pretty much got laughed off the forum - well ok not that bad, but needing a degree in computers didn't put me any further ahead than I am now. I never got a degree when I left school due to family issues so this is my first proper go round. I'd much rather stick with mechanical or maybe tend towards mechatronics than go full on IT/computing.

Can't see it happening this year though. I am not fit to type up their reports from the look of things.


----------



## nadia (Oct 11, 2011)

keep an eye out on the ou website for jobs too (I believe they give generous staff discounts)


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

nadia said:


> keep an eye out on the ou website for jobs too (I believe they give generous staff discounts)


Only to permanent staff, of course on £17.5 I get nearly a full fee grant so not really an issue.

This is the first job I am waiting on in fact. The one I should have heard back by now.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> This is the one I am waiting on....the only local to where my mum lives Uni, The OU.
> 
> Lol, no one would let me manage anything ever, I don't have 'management experience'.
> 
> ...



I'll try to find your original thread, I've been in a reasonably senior IT position for the past few years and I dont have a degree. Thats one of the wonderful things about IT, once you can actually do the job no one really gives a fuck about anything else.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> I'll try to find your original thread, I've been in a reasonably senior IT position for the past few years and I dont have a degree. Thats one of the wonderful things about IT, once you can actually do the job no one really gives a fuck about anything else.


Sadly that would mean many hours sat about learning coding in the probably vain hope that I might maybe if I were very lucky get a job in fuckin support, from what I hear.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Sadly that would mean many hours sat about learning coding in the probably vain hope that I might maybe if I were very lucky get a job in fuckin support, from what I hear.



I can tell you know, without a doubt, no coding knowledge is required for desktop support AT ALL. Can you use excel,word,outlook? Know how to troubleshoot a printer that does not print?


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> I can tell you know, without a doubt, no coding knowledge is required for desktop support AT ALL. Can you use excel,word,outlook? Know how to troubleshoot a printer that does not print?



I've trained people with *no computer background* to do a support position in 6 months, it was as part of a government scheme. If you are already IT literate the gaps you would need to fill (if there are any) I could teach you in a ten page thread,max.

Eh I just responded to my own post, oops


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> I've trained people with *no computer background* to do a support position in 6 months, it was as part of a government scheme. If you are already IT literate the gaps you would need to fill (if there are any) I could teach you in a ten page thread,max.
> 
> Eh I just responded to my own post, oops


 lol 

And every support role I have seen around here want's people with several years of call centre experience and/or a degree (in at least some subject) preferably in computing or electronics. There are so few jobs about round here atm that my application would simply be filed in the bin.

Of course I can work bloody windoze....  :etc:


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> lol
> 
> And every support role I have seen around here want's people w_ith several years of call centre experience and/or a degree_ (in at least some subject) preferably in computing or electronics. There are so few jobs about round here atm that my application would simply be filed in the bin.
> 
> Of course I can work bloody windoze....  :etc:



I've written plenty of job specs in my time, and they are always a fantasy wish list. If you structured you CV to highlight your IT skills and were willing to work in London, you have a shot. There is nothing to lose by sending in a cv to support roles.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> In all seriousness stuff_it, the IT industry is fucking screaming for people at the moment (in London anyway). Would you consider shifting your focus?



Really?  Gaijinboy is a lead developer (Java and Oracle) at a company that is pissing it's staff around in a number of ways.  I was telling him he should try to get another job and he was saying that the plug has been pulled on some massive NHS project meaning that lots of people are flooding the market.  Are there those kinds of jobs out there now?


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Really? Gaijinboy is a lead developer (Java and Oracle) at a company that is pissing it's staff around in a number of ways. I was telling him he should try to get another job and he was saying that the plug has been pulled on some massive NHS project meaning that lots of people are flooding the market. Are there those kinds of jobs out there now?



If you are a good developer there is no shortage of work, ever. Tell him to update his CV and get out there.

cwjobs.co.uk shows over 800 jobs for java developers in London alone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

Masahiko100% (sp) does IT recruitment in London.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Masahiko100% (sp) does IT recruitment in London.



So does streathamite I believe.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh yes


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Masahiko100% (sp) does IT recruitment in London.





grit said:


> So does streathamite I believe.


Oh well, it was a nice idea while it lasted. 

Though i notice that throughout my entire nine month job seeking saga their silence has been deafening.

Only job I've applied for properly off Urban I didn't even get an interview for, and yes it was engineering related 

I really want one of the ones round here anyway, I don't want to spend hours on a train...I've already got a chance of one job in London, but it's still a commute. *sigh*

If I don't get this one or the one I interview for tomorrow I will start focussing on London I guess, before my savings get too low to pay for tickets to get in for interviews...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

Eh? You're blaming them for not magically guessing you might possibly have half an idea that mabe you might consider thinking about a job in IT?


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Eh? You're blaming them for not magically guessing you might possibly have half an idea that mabe you might consider thinking about a job in IT?



Yeah I dont follow that stuff-it's post either.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

I posted a thread on it a while back, was pretty much told that I would have to dedicate at least the next 6 months to learning a programming language and then, if I was really really lucky, I still wouldn't get an interview as I'd have no experience and I don't have any proper qualifications in anything since my GCSEs.

I have posted several (though not actually lots) of threads this year bemoaning my inability to get work despite clearly having many skills in a lot of areas, the fact that despite the fact i can do x, y, or z I haven't had any interviews, and so on.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I posted a thread on it a while back, was pretty much told that I would have to dedicate at least the next 6 months to learning a programming language and then, if I was really really lucky, I still wouldn't get an interview as I'd have no experience and I don't have any proper qualifications in anything since my GCSEs.
> 
> I have posted several (though not actually lots) of threads this year bemoaning my inability to get work despite clearly having many skills in a lot of areas, the fact that despite the fact i can do x, y, or z I haven't had any interviews, and so on.



Would you mind linking to the original thread in question, I cant find it and I've got a feeling its complete bollocks what you have been told.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

I am trying to find it also


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...what-if-i-wanted-to-go-into-computers.277251/

Overall gist is that I *may* get a job in support, but the fact that I have no degree in anything and zero official experience counts against me quite a bit. The other options would be to restart my degree and do computing/it instead of engineering which I don't want to do.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...what-if-i-wanted-to-go-into-computers.277251/
> 
> Overall gist is that I *may* get a job in support, but the fact that I have no degree in anything and zero official experience counts against me quite a bit. The other options would be to restart my degree and do computing/it instead of engineering which I don't want to do.



Yeah that thread went off course quickly, would you be willing to post (or pm) a redacted version of your CV so I could get an idea how to rephrase it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 11, 2011)

re job that they said they would contact today

past experience has shown that almost invariably, organisations take longer to make a decision than they said they would, so don't write it off just quite yet.

re london job

EEK at price of season ticket, but i suppose if the pay makes up for this...

but what about the middle of winter when the trains aren't running because the trains and / or the electric string in the sky is all froze solid?

any idea what the organisation's attitude will be?  is it the sort of job you can take work home when there's a forecast of bloody awful weather?   or will they get pissed off that you haven't made the effort to walk to the office?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 12, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> re job that they said they would contact today
> 
> past experience has shown that almost invariably, organisations take longer to make a decision than they said they would, so don't write it off just quite yet.
> 
> ...



I'm fairly confident that the job would technically be workable from home in a situation like that where no one could get in. I suspect the bosses attitude would be fairly relaxed so long as I did my work well.

*wishes the 'sky string' was a cable car or zip wire into London*

There are two lots of train lines into London near where I live so generally it's not impossible to get in most of the time anyway.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 14, 2011)

Problem neatly solved by me not getting the job.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 14, 2011)

i second that


----------



## kabbes (Oct 14, 2011)

Boo


----------

